# NEW WESTMINSTER | 618 Carnarvon Street | 107m | 33 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Key aspects of the proposed development include:
The development consists of a three-storey to four-storey podium, varying due to the slope of the site and a tower which is sited to the westerly end of the site.
The podium features townhouses above Clarkson Street as well as facing Carnarvon Street and the internal courtyard.
Commercial uses front Sixth Street.
The tower features floor plates of approximately 7,500 sq. from levels five through thirteen and then decreases to 6,500 sq. ft. from level fourteen through eighteen and then again to 6,300 sq. ft. at levels nineteen through thirty-two.
Provision of a publicly accessible, but privately owned and maintained pocket park at the corner of Sixth and Clarkson Streets.
Large amounts of outdoor amenity areas provided for the residents of the development, including a residential courtyard.
Further encapsulation of a portion of the SkyTrain line, reducing noise for adjacent residents.
Location of vehicular access is still to be confirmed by transportation study under review by City staff.




























https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...07m-33s-skyllen-pacific-gbl-architects.30038/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part one


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20220515_135625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20220515_135633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20220515_135733 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
20220515_140040 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 504 814 Royal Avenue New Westminster-30 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6276 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6277 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6278 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6279 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

